# Nieuwe moderators

## garo

Zoals je je mischien nog herinnerd was er een tijdje geleden een vraag voor nieuwe moderators voor het Nederlandse forum.Wel, sinds 11 maart zijn Foser en ik de nieuwe moderators. Wij zullen ons best doen om dit forum in goede banen te leiden, iedereen's vragen te beantwoorden, nutteloze en/of beledigende berichten te verwijderen, belangrijke/interessante onderwerpen sticky te maken, ...

Pff, veel werk voor de boeg. Ik vraag me af of dit wel zo'n goed idee was   :Smile: 

U nieuwe moderator, Garo de luiaard   :Wink: 

PS: Indien u problemen hebt, aarzel niet mij (of Foser) te contacteren (via e-mail of forum-prive-bericht)

----------

## AlterEgo

Sterkte met deze zware last, garo / foser  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Ach ja, vergeten te zeggen:

Vocis is gestopt met het moderaten van dit forum aangezien hij voor lange tijd geen internetverbinding gaat hebben:

 *Quote:*   

>  unfortunately I moved out of my parents house and don't have internet anymore for a long while to come. Therefore, for a long time I cannot post here anymore and since I'm Dutch forum moderator it would be a good idea to give those permissions to someone else. It's been a big privilege though and I hope to see more of y'all as soon as I've got internet again.
> 
> 

 

een quote van een post van vocis in het moderators forum.

----------

## foser

/me wuift hallo naar de kindertjes in 't NL forum.

En als jullie op freenode IRC zijn kom dan even langs in #gentoo-nl  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> En als jullie op freenode IRC zijn kom dan even langs in #gentoo-nl

 

Of #gentoo-be.

----------

## wilbertnl

 *garo wrote:*   

> Wij zullen ons best doen om dit forum in goede banen te leiden, iedereen's vragen te beantwoorden, nutteloze en/of beledigende berichten te verwijderen, belangrijke/interessante onderwerpen sticky te maken, ...

 

Van harte gefeliciteerd, Nederlandse Moderators!

Wij, als de rest van het Nederlandstalig Forum, zullen ons voorbeeldig gedragen. Want we willen niet op ons geweten hebben, dat jullie overwerkt raken. Mochten jullie echter overwerkt raken... Bedenk dan: Eigen Schuld!

Fijn dat jullie je nek hebben uitgestoken!

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Mochten jullie echter overwerkt raken... Bedenk dan: Eigen Schuld! 

 

Mochten we overwerkt geraken en beginnen door te flippen, komen we jullie persoonlijk "ne toek op aa bakkes geven" (zoals we in Antwerpen zeggen).    :Wink: 

----------

## Andréas

Ik wens jullie in ieder geval suc6  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

Foser, garo

gefeliciteerd, Ik denk dat de juiste keuze is gemaakt :-]

Foser tot op #gentoo-nl...

btw #gentoo-be bestaat ook he:-] (ff eigen channel promoten)

greets

----------

